# Still shaking



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, took my boy Zach out yesterday morning. Started out slow with the rain coming down. Once it slowed up, probably 8am we had 2 hens sneak up behind us, they walked within 5yds of us and kept right on going. Then 10min later had a nice tom come in bout 60 yds, I saw it and got Zachs atttention and whats he do, he points at it lol busted. All went quiet for prob an hour, then at 10am the woods came alive, we had birds talking to us from everywhere. Had 2 of them come running in and Zach kept his cool, let them come in to 15 yds and got him. I was shaking more than he was. First bird for him and really proud of him


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That had to make you smile. Great story, and one he'll never forget.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Tell zach great job..and i hear ya on the shaking. a teenager i had out yest shot his first bird to and i got fired up more than any kill i think ive ever made myself...and good job on passing on what we love!!!!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

congratulations zach and that is a real nice bird


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's what it's all about, congrads to you and the young man!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very cool, Congrats! I look forward to the days of hunting with my son, just a couple of more years until he is old/mature enough


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Tell zach great job! That's a fine bird!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome, great photo.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

great kids day


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a nice bird and way to go Zach on your first bird.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice hooks on that bird. congrats to you and your son!!!


----------

